# Bachmann Trolley Versions



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

All,

I over the last month I have picked up a bunch of Bachmann trolleys and I had a few to begin with. All the cars I have I have seen I have seen two versions of the open car, light tan and dark brown seats. And I have seen now three versions of the power brick with both the closed and open cars. The first that I saw had no soldered connections to the brick and it just screwed in. The majority of the cars I have have the brick soldered to the body for lights etc. The latest version I have purchased has sliders, and in fact the two new bricks have two different versions of sliders, smooth and with two dimples.


My question is is there a time line to their manufacturer?

Ted.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have a lot of data here. I have one older open car. 

It had contact fingers to connect the brick to the frame. The original brick had sliders, it was terrible. Bachmann replaced it with a different design that ran better, it did not have sliders but it did have a feature for mounting them. Both had spring contacts on top. 

The brick has since been junked and replaced with an Aristo brick. MUCH BETTER 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/trolly_tips.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems the failure rate of the brick is quite often especially if using reverse units. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Neither of the bricks actually failed. Both just ran crappy from the git-go (although the 2nd one was much better than the first) and I got tired of them.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I glued a USA motor block to the bottom of 2 Bachmann trolleys. 

Now they run great!!!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand the problems with the OEM blocks. Mine are hit and miss, some really are bad, some get better with age. I kinda like the broken in blocks I have, they sound like the real thing! 

I am trying to gauge the production cycle for the cars. I find it interesting that there are so many different combinations of blocks used, although I should not be surprised. There are how many different production variants of the LGB 4 wheel gondola?  

So what I understand so far (In order of appearance) 

Block with sliders, hardwired to chassis 
Block w/o sliders, hardwired to chassis 
Block w/o sliders, spring contacts to chassis 
Block with sliders, spring contacts to chassis 

George, this is akin to the different versions of the ubiquitous Bachmann 4-6-0!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

All the manufacturers make changes on virtually every production run. 

My trolly was purchased sometime before 1994. I don't know when they were first produced.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your help George, and your tips pages are some of the most helpful on the web!


----------

